# AG Clown Halloween Costume



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Ladyfinger without you and your patterns, I would have never been able to do this. I did my best to check this pattern. 

Materials: Knitting Worsted Yarn (two main colors and small amount for ruffles), # 5 knitting needles, and 
6 Pom-poms

Cast on 46 stitches in white or color of your choice, knit 1 rows. End color leave enough yarn to weave in.
Attach color #1 and knit 23 stitches; attach color #2 and knit remaining 23 stitches. Work in stockinet stitch for a total of 5 rows on these color being careful to twist yarns around each other at the center( avoid holes).
Purl row place markers as follows: purl 7 place marker(PM)- purl 10 PM- purl 12 PM- purl 10 PM- purl 7= 46 stitches
Next row knit increasing before and after each marker = 8 stitches increase
Purl back slipping markers.
Continue these two rows until you
have 110 stitches on needle: divided as follows; 15 stitches right back(marker) -26 sleeve(M)- 28 front(M)- 26 sleeve(M)- 15 left front
End with a purl row.
Knit 15 stitches remove marker and knit across 26 sleeve stitches. Remove marker and purl back over 26 sleeve stitches. (Being careful to count the sleeve stitches for the first few rows). Work back and forth in stockinet stitch for 15 rows. Ending with a knit row. Cut yarn leaving enough to sew sleeve seam.

With ruffle color knit in the front back and front of first stitch (making 2 increases), knit in the front and back of second stitch(making 1 increase). Continue across row. Knit 4 rows even then bind off in knit stitch.

Attach yarn color #1 at underarm and knit across 13 stitches, then knit across the next 13 stitches in color #2. Complete second sleeve as same as first sleeve. When sleeve is complete attach yarn to left back and complete row.
Purl back across all stitches purling the last stitch on left back and first stitch on on front together. Continue across front, purl last stitch on front together with first stitch on right back together. Complete row .
Work even in stockinet stitch until front measures 5 inches from beginning. Ending with a purl row.

Next row increase one stitch at the beginning and end of row. Continue until you have 60 stitches on needle. 
Purl across placing a marker after the first 30 stitches.
Now increase at beginning and end, plus before and after center marker. Continue in this manner until you have 76 stitches on needle.

Divide for legs: Knit 38 stitches, remove center marker and purl back.
Continue for 25 rows. Ending with a knit row. Complete ruffle following directions for ruffle on sleeves.
Complete second leg.

Neck Ruffle: Using a smaller needle starting at left front pass needle through the bumps on the right side of work. (46 stitches)
Using ruffle color knit back. Next row increase as for sleeve and leg ruffles. Then knit even for 4 rows binding of in knit.
Sew all seams and weave in ends.
Sew on pom-poms.

Hat: Cast on 100 stitches work in garter stitch for 4 rows.
Decrease row knit two together across row. (50 stitches)
Using color #1 knit 25 stitches; attach color#2 knit 25 stitches.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 2 inches; always twisting colors in center to avoid holes.
Decrease row: knit 3, knit 2 together across row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 3 more rows ending with a purl row.
Next row: knit 2, knit 2 together across row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 3 more rows ending with a purl row.
Next row: knit 2 together across row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows.
Cut yarn draw through stitches and tie off.
Sew seam and then attach pompoms.

Printable Trick-or-Treat bag and directions for making chocolate bars and Hershey Kisses can be found on Pinterest.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These little costumes are so adorable!!!! I love Ladyfingers patterns too!!! She has such a fabulous talent for making patterns!!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

They are both so cute and the colors you chose are perfect! Great work!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Adorable! Fabulous color choices!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

How great, love your color choices


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi These are cute, what smaller size knitting needles is needed to make the ruffle. you didn't specify that.
Here is the pattern in pdf format for you.

Rhyanna


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

This costume is adorable.
A big BRAVO and thank you for the tutorial.
good day


----------



## Tracieo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for this - the next project to come off my needles.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

I usd the same size needle for the ruffle. However if you want it a little tighter you could use a smaller needle. I think I'll try that on the next one. Thanks Rhyanna for the PDF.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable cute clown outfits. Will be making one or two for my dolls. Can't make one without making one for the other. Thank you for the pattern and sharing.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Adorable ,thanks for sharing !


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Those are adorable. Love your choice of colour as well. Will have to make them when I finish what I have on the needles now. Thank you for going to the trouble of working out the pattern and also thank you to Rhyanna for the pdf. Makes it so much easier for teh rest of us to print out the patterns.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Under what Pinterest site do they have the printable instructions for the trick or treat bag and candies? I have pinterest but not sure how to navigate.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

Adorable! I'm going to start this as soon as I get home tonight!


----------



## ilovedolls (Apr 8, 2013)

For some reason I am not able to find this pattern.Can you please help?ilovedolls


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So very cute.

Thank you

SEA


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Cute and colorful! Thank you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you both for the pttern and the PDF. This costume is very cute!!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I absolutely love your clown costume. I am working on a bee costume and I'm stuck on the wings. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

How about pipe cleaners covered in a loose knit. Would love the pattern when you finish it.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Adorable costumes - thank you and thanks to Rhyana for the PDF.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thanks for the suggestion. I'll post it when I get it completed


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the cute clown costume pattern and the pdf, I am adding it to my collection of AG patterns.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone is welcome on the PDF.

I use to create brochures, and by placing the patterns in pdf format, helps me keep that ability current.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness that's adorable  cute cute...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Betty

Joann's and I bet Michael's sell angel wings in various sizes, I think Walmart might as well.
They should work in a pinch.
A problem I feel with pipe cleaners is that they maybe too heavy, too thick for what you are trying to do.

There are also wing patterns on the internet. Have you done a search?

Rhyanna


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

thank you. I appreciate your suggestions and I will look into them.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here are some wings

Try these, perhaps make them larger by using larger knitting needles.

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00123&cat_id=369

its free to use


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

THANK YOU JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Bettys

You are welcome.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You've created an adorable costume!


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

This is to cute for words lol I just love it


----------

